# Firminator vs grain drill



## spydermon

Looking at plot equipment and I torn between a firminator type implement or a standard grain drill.
I'd like to plant for summer...maybe soy beans...and also plant cereal grains for winter plots.  I would likely leave the beans for winter by closing the off and oversees with something for winter, but would also have other plots without beans.

That said, what are some.ideas on each piece of equipment?  Is the firminator worth the investment?  How would it plant compared to the drill.  I know each will get the job done nicely.   I've also read that the firminator isn't a one pass type deal, so I'm not expecting that.  Function wise, that is one thing that has me questioning it over the grain drill.  Seems the drill will do the same for cheaper, I would just need to hook up an extra time to cultipack.


----------



## Excavator

We have a woods precision seeder and it is great.  We like it better than the firminator because it has a small seed box also. We also planted eagle beans this spring into grain burned down with gly and it did better then the fields that we harrowed first. I think it helped retain moisture.


----------



## T.P.

I'd personally rather have a harrow and a grain drill. I'm not a fan of combining two pieces of equipment to make one, it seems some functionality is lost on both features when doing this.


----------



## gatiger

Firminator takes some getting used to.  I planted Eagle beans, and when finished I walked the plots and ground was covered with exposed beans....so, I set the disk to dig little deeper and ran over plots to bury seed.  Guess buried too deeply 'cause got very poor stand.   Also tried to plant peanuts and most seed were split in half once processed thru planter.   Called manufacturer and was told that equip does not work for peanuts.


----------



## spydermon

After talking to a few people that own the firminator,  it seems common to have seed left on top.  I asked about that and all said they had seed on the top.  

Does the woods seeder plant rows, or is it designed similarly to the firminator?  

We have harrow and would likely harrow the fields with them before we planted..not trying to use the firminator to do it all and not to try to do it all in one padd5.  This is where I'm thinking grain drill...if I'm still going to harrow  and plant seperate,  then why not use a drill.  I have a cultipacker to go over it after planting if need be, but some have chains to go behind to help cover


----------



## Canuck5

Assuming you have a tractor pulled (disk) harrow and are planting more than 2 acres, plan to (disk) harrow it up anyway, my option would be to buy a drill.

If you have small plots, less that 1/4 acre in size and less than a couple acres a firminator piece of equipment, might be something to consider.

For me, other that a 2 row corn planter that I have, I broadcast everything else.  I work the ground up, with a disk harrow, broadcast my seed & fertilizer with a tractor mounted herd seeder http://www.kascomfg.com/kasco_seeders_m-12.html , then set the disks to go about 1" deep and cover my seed.

Depending on the seed, my spread width is anywhere between 12 feet and 36 feet.  I can cover a lot of ground pretty quickly, but it "costs" me more seed to broadcast vs what a drill would use.

My original reasoning behind the Herd Seeder was based on the width of the roads I needed to go down, to get to the plots.  That's less of an issue for me today.

I still get good crops


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN

*I wish I could swing one of these:*

The BruteBuster series of 3-point rowcrop planters are the top of the line foodplot planters for individuals that have access to a tractor.  

Row planters will always be the top choice among foodplot enthusiasts because of their compact size that complies with legal road widths for hauling and for transversing narrow trails getting to those hard to reach foodplots.  Our lineup of foodplot planters made especially for tractors are highly favored among small acreage farm owners, vegetable farmers, and as wildlife foodplot planters.   

The BruteBuster series of 3-point rowcrop planters feature an indestructible heavy duty 4in x 4in double toolbar frame design that adds the proper amount of weight to keep the planter where it belongs, which is in the ground.  

The fully adjustable double toolbar design of the BruteBuster series 3-point rowcrop planter is compatible with both category I and category II hookups and also allows the user to update from a 2 row planter to a 4 row planter by simply purchasing the bolt on extensions.  

The BruteBuster series 3-point rowcrop planters come standard with the popular sharktooth residue managers which enables the user to plant in heavy trash conditions or minimal till situations while saving time and preserving valuable soil moisture.  

The optional liquid fertilizer system is a simple to use but highly effective bolt on unit that can be added at any time and  features the popular rebounder seed covers paired up with the  Y-not split it delivery system  which applies fertilizer on each side of the seed trench eliminating possible seed burn.  Precise fertilizer placement close to the seed at planting results in vigorous plants that explode with growth, and produce more forage for your wildlife.  

The BruteBuster series of 3-point rowcrop planters along with the BruteBuster HD atv planter, both feature the tried and true Yetter flex 71 row units.  71 Flex seeder units will always be my top choice for a dependable,durable and simple to operate row unit for my lineup of high quality foodplot equipment.  

The BruteBuster 3-point planters will successfully plant a huge variety of foodplot seed including corn and soybeans, peas, millet, sorghum, buckwheat, sunflowers, and more!  If your looking for the most user friendly, expandable, best built rowcrop foodplot planter, look no further!

BruteBuster Series 3-Point 4 Row Planter w/Liquid Fert. $9600.00


----------



## Plazadweller

That's insane.  You can get a 4 row vacuum meter planter for less than that.


----------

